# It's that time again...



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm starting to get a serious itch to get on the water and do some fishing! 

However, the weather hasn't been cooperating! Seems like every time I have a day off lately, it's either raining or freezing. 

I really hope that little Yankee rodent was wrong and spring gets here soon! 

In the meantime I've been working on getting my boat ready. Still have to rebuild the seat pedestals. Originals were fiberglass over plywood and the plywood rotted. Think I will rebuild the forms out of treated decking and cover with fiberglass, similar to the originals. 

Anyone else ready to chunk and wind or drown some worms and crickets?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I would love to spend the day on a bank with some night crawlers and chicken livers.

But unfortunately, as soon as it thawed enough to do that, it is also time to kick it into overdrive around the homeplace and start cutting firewood for next winter.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Almost 4 feet of ice today when we went out. Ice should be gone sometime in May.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've got the fishing itch too but have to wait some. It was 14 degrees yesterday and felt kind of balmy. I'd like to get on the ice but they are throwing OT at us like no tomarrow and I won't pass it up.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Dixie-I was right in the middle of a fishing "day dream" and you had to knock me right back into reality! That's exactly what I've got to do before I can take time off for fishing! (maybe it's a Hoosier thing".

Wade


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

We are forecast to have temps in the upper 70's and lower 80's all week...until friday when I'm off work and then a cold front and rain are supposed to come in!:grump:


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

farmerDale said:


> Almost 4 feet of ice today when we went out. Ice should be gone sometime in May.


So I take it you did not get the bass boat successfully launched today? :hysterical:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

No problem here







big rockpile


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

farmerDale said:


> Almost 4 feet of ice today when we went out. Ice should be gone sometime in May.


Augers are needing extensions this winter. Lack of snow to insulate the ice has really let the ice build. We will have ice until the first weekend in June unless we get some serious Chinooks.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep, the weather man was right: today's forecast calls for heavy rain interrupted by heavier rain.:flame:

83 degrees, clear, sunny and gorgeous yesterday and over 1 1/2 inches of rain already today. Not only does this keep me off the water, it keeps me out of the garden. It also means that our local rivers, which are all above flood stage now, will just get higher and higher. 

In the last 2 weeks we have had snow, freezing rain and sub freezing temps followed by temps in the 80's, rain, an earthquake about and hours drive away, and just heard about a tornado just up the road today. 

I'm beginning to think Mother Nature has been vacationing in Colorado and sampling some of their marijuana.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JawjaBoy said:


> Yep, the weather man was right: today's forecast calls for heavy rain interrupted by heavier rain.:flame:
> 
> 83 degrees, clear, sunny and gorgeous yesterday and over 1 1/2 inches of rain already today. Not only does this keep me off the water, it keeps me out of the garden. It also means that our local rivers, which are all above flood stage now, will just get higher and higher.
> 
> ...


 
All I can say is Are we having fun yet? ound:

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Must be catchy despite the weather...we posted a free 11ft fiberglass boat on CL, needs some repair on the bottom. About ten minutes later, a guy called to come get it, said he was a "fixer guy," LOL. He just wants a boat he can pull to the water, has a waterfront. This whole week, DH has been talking about how much better fishing will be in Sequim, WA than here.


----------

